# gravel driveway



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

I need to make my driveway wider but need some good starting points.

The new driveway will be where my lawn is now but will probably tear up my old driveway to make it look the same.

What should be done to the ground(i.e. how deep should i dig it, any type of base marterial to use, etc)before putting the gravel down. ALso what is my best choice for the top layer of gravel.

Thanks
Darren


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*remove all top soil*

remove all top soil, probably 6 inches. apply gravel. the lay should look like the road - with a high spot in middle for run off. i like adding a couple of inches of 3/4 inch crushed stone to the top of that for a vapor barrier so moistier is not as much of a factor under my car


----------



## WildCadillac (May 9, 2007)

*Gravel Driveway*

After removing about 6 inches of soil what do you put down as a base 
before putting down the top gravel. About how thick should the base be.


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

If, after removing the top soil, your ground is hard and compact then you can probably just put the gravel down. Occassionally, I've found that after digging down a foot I am still in soft soil. Then I will start with sand and rocks to help firm it up - about 2 - 3 inches. I've also put down either landscaping weed barrier or thick plastic ( 4 or 6mil) to prevent any grass growing through and to help prevent the gravel and stones sinking into the soil so easily. If you can, get a roller to help compact it. hope this helps


----------



## WildCadillac (May 9, 2007)

*Gravel Driveway*

Thanks for the infotmation I deeply appreciate it


----------

